# My little Stallion playing with his Gym Ball



## casilda (Jan 23, 2011)

Here is a video clip I did of my stallion Bronski in November playing with his Gym ball at our stables in Ireland ..Enjoy !!!


----------



## CharlesFamily (Jan 23, 2011)

I love it! He is so cute! You can tell he was having a great time pushing that ball around!

Barbara


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 23, 2011)

He is having a ball! LOL. Very cute, thanks for sharing!


----------



## anyssapark (Jan 24, 2011)

That is so cute. He's having a blast! Looks like he could go all day.

Is that a popped ball i see in the arena? Has he already worn one out?


----------



## LindaL (Jan 24, 2011)

Very cute!! And...wow...he multi-tasks, too...jumps while pushing ball! LOL!!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jan 24, 2011)

Too adorable. Thanks for sharing


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jan 24, 2011)

That is too cute! Doesn't look like you have to put any work into keeping him fit. I am going to show this video to my own lazy minis so they can see what they're _supposed_ to be doing with their balls.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 24, 2011)

Love it! He is having a wondertime. Maybe that's what I need for my young hyper filly.


----------



## O So (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks like he is having a blast!!

O so has one of those too. I started out with the exercise balls, like yours, but he popped it. Well, ran it into metal corner. I ended up buying him one of the Equine balls. It turned out to be a normal exercise ball that came with a nice cover. The cover works great because O So can actually grab it and carry it around! Wish I knew how to sew, I would make more covers! The balls from WalMart are a lot cheaper then the Equine balls!





Have you tried Jolly Balls with him? O So loves those too. He can grab it and toss it about!


----------



## alphahorses (Jan 25, 2011)

This is great!!!


----------



## Lex87 (Jan 25, 2011)

horses for sale​
That's very sweet! He's getting a fantastic workout too!




 Also, great choice of music for the video!

​


----------



## maplegum (Jan 26, 2011)

How cute was that!?

I have a ball like that too for my horses but my property isn't on flat land so the ball just rolls down to the bottom of hill.


----------



## K Sera (Jan 26, 2011)

Loved it! I'll have to go out and get a new ball now but like O So's mom stated ... the covers are great to keep the balls from being broke. My horses have flattened lots of balls and I would like to find a big one that would last. The ball always seems to find the stickers in my pasture, right along the fenceline!


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 26, 2011)

OOOOH! Where can you get the Gym Ball???? My new weanling would probably love it! He doesn't have a playmate right in with him and he seems like the type who could have fun with something like that!


----------



## casilda (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for all your lovely comments





Yes there is a burst ball in the video as well ..that was ball number one that didn't survive too long





I bought the gym ball in my local supermarket .


----------



## Shari (Feb 4, 2011)

He was having a lot of fun!!!


----------

